# New (to me) lighter!



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Just got this Consul pipe lighter off ebay, and I'm really liking it -complete with a USEFUL tamper on the bottom! 

It was made in West Germany, before Braun acquired Consul. I'm pretty sure I'm filling it wrongly...
If I try to fill from the bottom, it sprays liquid COLD COLD COLD butane like mad- there's no pin/tube or gasket to seal or direct the pressurized fuel!
I ended up slipping the filler tip over the pin-like flame nozzel while squeezing the lever (normally used to release gas for use!)

here's my brief assessment: 

What I like about it...
sturdy materials
quality fitment/assembly
pleasing aesthetics
reliable 1-handed operation
handy/easy flint replacement
healthy shower of sparks without fail
robust plating and finish
steady soft flame
wide adjustment range (wheel is recessed and firmly anchored; it stays put and doesn't wander, but requires a small nail or knife tip to adjust)
excellent tamper at foot of lighter (perfect size/no sharp edges)

What I don't like...
hard to fill (it's quite possible the filling was easy when new. perhaps mine has been damaged? obsolete proprietary filler cans?)
needs a "safety" to prevent lever from accidentally releasing butane when kept in pockets
typical of most soft butane flame lighter, it's easily blown out by wind



Anyway, here's some pics:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking lighter!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

That's pretty sweet looking.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Presently, I've not yet found an answer regarding the proper way to fill this lighter. 

My google-fu is not yet strong enough! *sigh*
If anyone can even pass along links to advertising or better yet a scanned instruction sheet; I'd be grateful!

Update: As of this morning, it held the butane charge and is still performing nicely.


----------



## Dale Ealey (Oct 4, 2017)

*Try a different nozzle*

I had two of these back in the 70's when I first started smoking a pipe. You fill it from the bottom after unscrewing the tamper. Experiment with the different nozzles that come with all butane cans to try no get a better fit. Fred Diebel's here in Kansas City used to service them and also carried spare parts. When they were mostly a pipe shop all of the salesmen had one in their shirt pocket. Good luck! They're the best lighter I ever used!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Dale Ealey said:


> I had two of these back in the 70's when I first started smoking a pipe. You fill it from the bottom after unscrewing the tamper. Experiment with the different nozzles that come with all butane cans to try no get a better fit. Fred Diebel's here in Kansas City used to service them and also carried spare parts. When they were mostly a pipe shop all of the salesmen had one in their shirt pocket. Good luck! They're the best lighter I ever used!


I doubt that the gentleman is still checking out this thread...


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

However, if he's got notifications on and has struggled for the past seven years, he's probably thrilled... :lol:


----------

